# Reenactors



## Scott WRG Editor (Aug 8, 2006)

These were taken at the recent Thunder Over Michigan airshow.


----------



## jeroen (Aug 20, 2006)

Cool topic!

Took these last year at a reenactment weekend.

My former intern, who surprised me when I went into some tent.
With an instant digi cam:





I spammed this one all over the net last year, but here it is again.
With my 35 year old Pentax:


----------



## Oldfireguy (Aug 20, 2006)

Port Gamble, Wa.  Taken in June of this year.


----------

